# Venice Fishing Trip



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

I've been wanting to go to Venice to do an offshore fishing trip for tuna, aj, etc and was wandering what I can expect to pay for a charter over there. I doubt I will be able to go this year while the tuna fishing is still hot due to other obligations I have but I'm wanting to plan a trip for next spring. The trip will be for me and a few of my friends and judging by the pictures in the reports threads we should have enough people to have the boat to ourselves. Thanks for the help.


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

J Smithers i dont Know exactly how much it will cost but i think it would be safe to say it would be more than 20 or 30 bucks per person.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

It's about 1200 to fish offshore in Venice- inshore half that or less. You also need to pay for fuel- a few hundred each day for offshore. It is customary to tip your guide, as well as the people at the marina that haul your fish for you.


----------

